# A piece of reading material



## Cnixon (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been reading this book over the last couple of nights and it has really helped me get through the lonely nights. It also helped me get a better understanding of that "where to go from here" feeling. Please note that this is a book based on Biblical scripture. 

Hope for the Separated: Wounded Marriages Can Be Healed


----------

